# Desktop PC via HDMI mit Notebook-Display verbinden?



## DeaD-A1m (7. Januar 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,
da mein 24 Zoller den Geist aufgegeben hat und ich erst in einer Woche an einen Ersatzbildschirm komme, wollte ich mal fragen, ob es möglich ist, meinen Desktop-Pc via HDMI Kabel an mein Notebook anzuschliessen, so dass ich diesen eigentlich nur als Bildschirm benutzen kann?

lg

deada1m aka maka


----------



## Superwip (8. Januar 2012)

Das hatten wir gestern schon...
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/monitore/196468-laptop-bildschrim-als-pc-bildschrim-verwenden.html

Über HDMI kannst du es fast vergessen, über Display Port hättest du eine Chance, wenn das Notebook einen eDP Bildschirm besitzt.

Was für ein Notebook ist es denn?


----------



## DeaD-A1m (9. Januar 2012)

Hmm okay...ich glaub dann ist das Thema gegessen, das Subnotebook ist ein Lenovo S205....
Danke für die Antwort


----------

